# Lifted trailer



## Goosekilla1

:sniper:


----------



## aboller

What's the point of that? You can get drop hitches all the way to 12".


----------



## shooteminthelips

What is the point of lifting you pick up is the better question? Does it have straight pipes and a confederate flag too? :withstupid:


----------



## dakotashooter2

> What's the point of that?


Ground clearance. If youve driven down a dry but heavily rutted road in ND you'll understand why. Even when the tires sink in a muddy field often they will hit firm ground under that mud if there is enough clearance.


----------



## wingaddict

Pulling into a farmyard with a lifted truck and matching lifted decoy trailer is a sure fire way to never get permisission for the areas I hunt.
A farmer sees that and thinks this is the guy who tears up my fields and section lines when it gets wet. 
But to each his own


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr

wingaddict said:


> Pulling into a farmyard with a lifted truck and matching lifted decoy trailer is a sure fire way to never get permisission for the areas I hunt.
> A farmer sees that and thinks this is the guy who tears up my fields and section lines when it gets wet.
> But to each his own


*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Goosekilla1

:sniper:


----------



## aboller

dakotashooter2 said:


> What's the point of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Ground clearance. If youve driven down a dry but heavily rutted road in ND you'll understand why. Even when the tires sink in a muddy field often they will hit firm ground under that mud if there is enough clearance.
Click to expand...

Think about it! How are you going to get more ground clearance by "lifting" a trailer? Your axel is the lowest part of a trailer no matter what you do to the rest of it. :eyeroll: The only thing that will get you more clearance is the difference between a straight axel and a drop axel but I would not consider that "lifting". His post says nothing about ground clearance, the fact that he mentions his truck being lifted gives the impression it is only for looks.


----------



## aboller

Goosekilla1 said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the point of lifting you pick up is the better question? Does it have straight pipes and a confederate flag too?
> 
> 
> 
> If got a problem with ******** do something about first of all and second of all have fun getting in to a field with your hybrid camry yea tree hugger.
Click to expand...

I dont know .... I guess I have never been unable to get into a field because my truck was not lifted, but good luck with the trailer


----------



## USAlx50

Goosekilla1 said:


> f got a problem with ******** do something about first of all and second of all have fun getting in to a field with your hybrid camry yea tree hugger.


----------



## teamextrema

> What is the point of lifting you pick up is the better question? Does it have straight pipes and a confederate flag too?


Ha. Dont forget about the dual 6 foot CB Antennas...


----------



## ReeceCampbell

Lifting a trailer has got to be the most retarded thing I have ever heard of. If i saw a guy with a lifted trailer there is only one term that comes to mind,Douche Bag!


----------



## kingcanada

i can't resist chiming in here. for goose hunting, there is little use in lifting the trailer unless your trailer is real long and hangs up alot on approaches. however if the trailer sees double duty for mountain trail use, then there is darn good reason for it: rocks. we have lots of them.
a lift is also handy in the winter when snow drifts up too. in the rocky mountain region, canada geese stick around all year and snow drifts can be a problem around field edges since they don't elevate roads here like up north. i wish they did. if it is just for looks, then why bother? if you want to put bigger tires on it to PREVENT rutting up the fields, then go for it. large tires will float rather than dig if you air them way down. we do it often for snow or mud. we also carry onboard air to air back up. it sure is a lot more responsible than making ruts.


----------



## shooteminthelips

Hahah for go about th Antanna's. Breaker Breaker 19 we got D-bag in jacked up pick up, stuck in a field because he thought that a 12 inch lift kit meant you were never going to get stuck!


----------



## Prarie Hunter

If you want a higher trailer buy a damn enclosed snow cat trailer!


----------



## vinny 28

the lifted trailer seems a little extreme to me probably not worth all the work in my opinion but i can totally get having a lifted truck i have a lifted truck and it helps getting through snow and a soft field i have had no problems getting permission to go hunting when i pull up to a house with a lifted truck and for the dual exhaust, confederate flags, and cb antennas not everyone with a lifted truck is a total ******* i do have dual exhaust but none of the other stuff and the exhaust is just for more airflow for a diesel


----------



## cut'em

vinny 28 said:


> the lifted trailer seems a little extreme to me probably not worth all the work in my opinion but i can totally get having a lifted truck i have a lifted truck and it helps getting through snow and a soft field i have had no problems getting permission to go hunting when i pull up to a house with a lifted truck and for the dual exhaust, confederate flags, and cb antennas not everyone with a lifted truck is a total ******* i do have dual exhaust but none of the other stuff and the exhaust is just for more airflow for a diesel


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## cut'em

You guys shouldn't bust balls about a lifted truck! I run an 07' f250 diesel w/a 6" lift and 38" tires. I drag a 16" V-nose into all my hunting locations. The problem I have, is the posers, who think they're goose hunters. They're the ones driving into the farmers fields making ruts, digging pit blinds and leaving shell casings all over the place! I clean up their mess to protect my spot. I'm sick of being pointed out as the bad guy, when I'm the one cleaning the place up.


----------



## dakotashooter2

> Think about it! How are you going to get more ground clearance by "lifting" a trailer? Your axel is the lowest part of a trailer no matter what you do to the rest of it.


I rarely get my vehicle stuck because the drive train (lowest part of vehicle) is providing resistance. I get stuck when the frame/chassi hangs up. On a trailer the axle only provides minimal resistance maybe 216 sq inches whereas if your frame is bottoming out sq inches becomes sq feet of resistance.

I'm not condoning that a higher vehicle and trailer means you could or should drive in a wet field, just that if you hit some tough going it may have some benefit. Also think of it this way. While a vehicle and trailer may make deep ruts trying to get them unstuck is going to make worse ones.


----------



## bandman

cut'em said:


> You guys shouldn't bust balls about a lifted truck! I run an 07' f250 diesel w/a 6" lift and 38" tires. I drag a 16" V-nose into all my hunting locations. The problem I have, is the posers, who think they're goose hunters. They're the ones driving into the farmers fields making ruts, digging pit blinds and leaving shell casings all over the place! I clean up their mess to protect my spot. I'm sick of being pointed out as the bad guy, when I'm the one cleaning the place up.


Well said Cut'em. Props to you. :beer:

I know the body of our trailer sits higher than most and it definitely makes a difference for pulling down into ditches, clearance on prairie roads, etc. I don't know if it's something I'd really look into or worry about too much when purchasing a trailer, but it does indeed have it's upsides other than the bigger slope on the ramp door (more slippery when wet) and stepping up into the side door.


----------



## LukeDuke

A buddy of mine actually put 4in blocks under his 20ft enclosed trailer to lift it up a little higher for extra clearance .Not for the reason to get into muddy fields rather but to quit making the front of the trailer a road grader for the back MO roads that has 3 foot potholes that you cant get around sometimes Espically during the spring snow hunts the frost starts to lift out of the roads and become a mudbog . I also have a ford f250 lifted 6in with 32's on it and I also put a set of stacks on it because for one it looks cool and another is after driving 700 miles with a white trailer behind you becomes a black trailer. I had the option to just put a drop tip on the stock exhaust but chrome adds horsepower! :lol: Looks hilljack but I seem to have no problem getting permission from farmers oke:


----------

